# Best comps ever



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you ask Wil Wheaton, two of the three greatest Halloween compilations available are from Jason at Scar Stuff. I agree. Spook Party and Ghoul-arama are the best comps out there. THE BEST. The mixing is brilliant and witty, and the whole thing is wonderfully old-school (even though they aren't ALL old songs). 

Seriously. Best. Ever. And still downloadable.

Wil references a third one available here. I reckon I'll listen to it at work tomorrow. The track listing looks promising ... some stuff I either haven't heard before or haven't heard in a while. And considering that I listened to Halloween stuff for 99 days straight last year ...let's just say I've heard a lot. 

EDIT ... I listened to that Kogar mix, and I liked it. Some good rare stuff in there, great intro track. Doesn't have the LOVE mixed into it like Scar Stuff's mixes, but still good.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

I agree as well. I haven't listened to as much as you have, and I thought the track listing was very good before I listened to it, but there's so much going on all the time that I was convinced it was awesome too by the time I was finished listening to it. 

Highly recommended to anyone!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I still miss the Scar Stuff blog - his was the blog that all the other Halloween music fanatics looked up to....


----------

